# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wyniki Tsh  czy to może być niedoczynność tarczycy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 27 lat ostatnio słabo się czułam więc  poszłam do lekarza dał mi skierowanie - morfologia i żelazo (morfologia w normie a żelazo 66 norma 60-180). Przepisał żelazo i po 2 miesiącach na kontrolę. Teraz dostałam skierowanie - morfologia, żelazo, cholesterol, trójglicerydy i tsh 

Morfologia Wszystkie parametry w normie

Żelazo 143 (norma 60-180)

Cholesterol 185,4 ( norma 115-190)

Trójglicerydy 144,3 ( norma do 150) 

Tsh 4,091  (norma 0,55- 4,78) 

Ciągle czuję się zmęczona, często boli mnie głowa i mam ciężko z koncentracją.

----------


## nnn123

Bierzesz magnez? Pijesz dużo kawy?

Po tabletkach z żelazem jest lepiej/gorzej/bez zmian?

Zmiany na skórze?

----------

